# Presbyterian Prayers - Humor



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 4, 2012)

Quite hilarious:


A few years ago, I decided it would be fun to go to a prayer breakfast. Have you heard of these? Everybody’s doing them. Republicans do them because that’s when all their constituents are awake, Democrats because that’s when all theirs are asleep. They have small ones in small towns for Rotarians and large ones in large towns for presidential candidates. I had been invited to other prayer breakfasts in the past, but always declined, leery of any event that sought to put two perfectly fine things together and ruin both, like “Tupperware” and “Party” or “the Captain” and “Tennille.”

...read the rest here:
Big Chief Tablet: Presh Tales from the Lowcountry - The Inscrutable Calvinist


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 5, 2012)

Too funny. Too many great quotes. My favorite: "Finally, I heard the delicate murmur of Protestants and joined the body."

Next favorite: "It made me wish I had gone to that prayer breakfast. They didn’t sound grave at all; heck, they sounded funky."

And next: "I was raised in a safety-first worship environment: hands to yourself, no sudden movements, no eye contact (also good advice for the castrating of bulls and moving through neighborhoods with possible gang activity)."

That was just funny....


----------



## Zach (Oct 5, 2012)

That was great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Oct 5, 2012)

> I had just eaten enough delicious breakfast meat to fill a colonial schooner, and now my khakis conformed to my gut with the dedication of a Danskin leotard.



I was laughing so hard after reading this that I had tears in my eyes! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 5, 2012)

I saw that the other day and enjoyed it. I partially joined the PCA to give an excuse for my socially awkwardness. Instead of being that stuffy weird guy I can just be Presbyterian and the other part is assumed.


----------

